# How to Understand Point Spreads



## Kane One

Since I started posting vBookie events for NFL games, it was set up where all you bet on was who will win the game. Starting next week (Week 13) through the end of the regular season, I'm going to have a trial run of having you guys bet on the spread, and not on who will win. If this goes well, it will continue through the playoffs and I'll do it like this next year.

What this means is, the team that is favored to win the game will be favored to win by a certain amount. For example:






Notice next to each team, there is a positive or negative number. This is how much a team is favored to win or lose by.

In this example, Denver is favored to win by more than 3 points.

If you were to bet on Denver, they MUST win by more than 3 points. If you bet on New England, you would win if Denver doesn't win, or Denver doesn't win by more than 3 points. If Denver wins by exactly 3 points, it's considered a "push" and the vCash will be returned.

Sometimes you will see a spread of let's say -3.5. This means there can't be a push because you can't score half a point.

I'll keep this thread open to answer any questions, or if someone wants to correct me on a mistake.


----------

